# Fleece Liner Diver!



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I need some help. I recently switched from aspen to fleece liners. Pixel likes it, but she is constantly trying to get under the liner. I put her house in the cage (upside down so she can get light) and put fleece scraps in it. She likes that too, but it takes a long time to get her to finally curl up in there. I am using velcro to help keep the fleece from moving, but because I accidentally bought anti-pill fleece, it doesn't stick so well. What do you do to keep your hedgehog from fleece diving?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I have found it to be impossible to keep Hejji from sleeping under his fleece liners. He loves to burrow and likes to be in the darkness so I think he really enjoys it. I tried once to prevent him from going under there, but he threw a fit and knocked over everything in his cage trying to get under the liner. I think some hedgehogs just like it better under there. I just let him sleep under them because he seems to really enjoy it, I don't see any harm in it


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I'm tempted to do that too, but when she does that, she knocks over her food bowl and spills her litter. That's why I want to stop her.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I can relate. After much time and effort completing a hand-built, customized deluxe bed complete with strips from my BF's highly coveted and favorite fleece blanket, Snarf's decided his favorite spot is UNDER his litter box (which, when tipped, pretty much negates the whole 'litter box' concept). :roll:


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Exactly Miss C. :roll: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use some soild stones to keep my liners weighed down. For my C&C cages i ordered some awesome thick liners from Nikki and they are just big enough to let the cage sit on top up thus stopping any digging.
I would turn the house back the right way,she don't need the light shining directly on her.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I had this problem too but I found two things that helped:
1) Stuffing her pigloo with extra fleece to hide in
2) Anchoring down the fleece liner with coffee mugs. It's scary she found a way to knock them down but it works... there are no mugs in her cage now. I don't know if it'll work for you but goodluck!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I found nothing helps with Herc, when he wants to go under the liner he will. So, every morning I just take an extra minute to put it back where it belongs and make his cage all pretty again, only for him to destroy it that night! I like to think it makes him happy. :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a ferret nation which has the wire walls right down to the pan, so I've used binder clips to clip the liner to, you cut it out a little larger so you can curl it up around the edges and then use the clips to hold it to the bars. Like others said, also positioning things around the edges or even using some stones works too.

You could also try my experimental house idea, both my guys were loving life under the liner and totally ignored the igloo (except Loki, he turned it into his outhouse), so after trying a few things I came up with the shoebox house. One factor is it seems many hedgehogs enjoy sleeping on a solid surface over something soft like fleece, I did a survey a few months ago and it was about 60% enjoyed a hard surface over soft. And my general thought is the ones who don't like the igloo are not fans of how they're transparent and have a central door. I never really looked it up but their burrow in the wild I think usually has a doorway with a tunnel leading into their actual nest, otherwise they'd be right there near the door if something was to come about. So I came up with this...










Its a 12 quart sterlite container with a 5 inch doorway cut at one end of the longer side. I used duct tape to cover the clear sides, one layer of black duct tape, and then I found some fancy designer duct tape at Walmart to fancy it up (that's Hester's tye dyed home in the picture, Loki has camouflage siding). Then I lined the floors and wall with a layer of fleece, and then added a good amount of fleece strips. Ever since they haven't dived under the liner. Both have pulled the fleece up off the floor and sleep right on the plastic, and feng shui the fleece strips inside to create a nest around themselves. Both sleep at the opposite end of the doorway. I like it because when I go and clean, I don't have to wake them up, just lift the house out and set them on my bed, and since the bottoms aren't covered up, I can lift the box over my head and see them sleeping (all smooshed up on the floor, its cute, but they usually wake up and look around like what the hey).

If you do make one, be cautious when cutting the door, the plastic can actually break, I used a razor and just made a slight cut, and then slowly kept slicing until it broke through, though I admit I broke a few at first. These I used a air powered cut off saw to cut the doors, and then a nail file to smooth and round the edges off. And if you do try it, let me know how it turns out, I never get feed back when I suggest these houses.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I'm not sure what I will try first. But I do know Pixel doesn't mind light, and it is not directly on her either.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Take everything out of your cage, spread a fleece blanket over the tray with excess hanging over the sides. Then put everything back in and when you put the lid back on there will be no way for your hedgie to get under the liner. Basil was a liner diver too, but now he has no way to get under it.


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello!

It will never happen to me because I wrap the fleece around a piece of cardboard that fits the bottom of my cage: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8074

If you use a plastic container, I guess it's not that easy cutting it the right size. But if you got some patience, go for it! I put some scoth tape under it so it stays in place.

^___^


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny is a diver. He sleeps in his dig bag for a while or under his hedgie hat; but inevitably he is under the flannel come morning. He is actually pretty meticulous about it - never knocks anything over, so I figure it is easiest to let him be. if that is where he is happy snuggling up, so be it! 
I would probably feel different if he trashed his cage every night trying to get under the liner.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

i make my liners by cutting squares out of the corners of the fleece sheets, the I sew up the corners so it wraps around the plastic bottom part like a trash bag. Then the wire top clips on so there is no where for her to get under.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Wow. OK, thanks for the advice! I will try it all as soon as possible.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yoshi only went under his liner this morning. I wouldn't have a problem with it, except he was freaking out because he didn't know how to get out... He was scratching and digging like a mad man, making SO much noise. I finally got up and put him back on top of the liner, made everything neat again, and went back to bed. He ate some food and went to bed like normal. xD I don't think he liked being under the liner very much...

He does, however, push the liners all over the place. I just use a few pieces to masking tape and tape down the corners, and then he doesn't do anything.


----------

